# Adjust Check-in/Check-out Dates



## kinghuang (Mar 27, 2014)

I want to exchange for the Grand Sirenis Riviera Maya Hotel & Spa this July. When I search for availability, it shows check-in on Saturday, July 19 for 7 nights. The resort profile page says “Check In: Thu Fri Sat Sun” and “Check Out: Thu Fri Sat Sun”. Does this mean it's possible to check in on Sunday, July 20 for 7 nights, instead? Direct flights between my city and Cancun only operate once a week on Sundays.

I've been emailing the DAE Thailand office with questions, but they're very slow at responding, and I have trouble understanding the broken English.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 28, 2014)

Sometimes DAE doesn't check in here for a couple days.

The exchange you see on DAE is a week that has been deposited by another member with those particular check in and check out dates.  It has been my experience that those dates are not flexible.

If someone else who has a Sun to Sun ressie were to deposit it then that's what you'd see.


I'm curious why you are trying to communicate with the Thailand office.  If you want English then call the USA office or email them.

The week you're looking at is on the USA site so I know they'd be happy to answer your questions.  They don't open until 11:00 eastern time.

You could call the resort to see if they'd make a change for you or you could ask if they could add a day to your reservation at the end and not show up until Sunday but calling them to let them know you'll be a day late.

Another option might be to find a flight that is not direct on the right days?


----------



## kinghuang (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks, I'll try contacting the resort. The connecting flights down on Saturday takes way longer than direct (13:45 vs 5:55).

My account's with the Thailand office. I've tried contacting the US office by email a couple times, but they just direct me to the Thailand office.


----------



## kinghuang (Apr 30, 2014)

Heard back from the resort yesterday and they adjusted the check-in/check-out dates by one day.


----------

